# Spotted in NI



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

Thought i'd make this thread, speaks for itself really, if you spot any NI members, mention it in here.

Passed Big Pimp in Downpatrick the other night again lol, car looking very clean dude, i give ya a toot on the way by, just incase you wondered who it was :lol:


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

how our we going to know each other


----------



## BigDoc (Jul 22, 2007)

BillyT said:


> how our we going to know each other


Spotlessly clean cars are few and far between round these parts, gleaming Caddy vans even more so! :lol:


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

if you recognise a car that you've seen in the NI gallery... its simple :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

hey Aaron - i'll keep an eye out for you dude!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Ive seen big pimp as well and Clarkeg as well!


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Yep I have spotted Ronnie loads of times  Also RuthM see her yaris about p'down.


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

:O you should flash me or somethin clarke


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

R6TH M said:


> :O you should flash me or somethin clarke


lol ok


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

i see theres a ruth g reg driving about too i thought it was you the other week ruth


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

big pimp said:


> hey Aaron - i'll keep an eye out for you dude!


likewise dude, however i cant guarantee mine will be spotless every time you see it :lol:


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

BillyT said:


> i see theres a ruth g reg driving about too i thought it was you the other week ruth


Yeah I think perhaps shes the one on rms got it more recently, is it on an arosa?


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

R6TH M said:


> Yeah I think perhaps shes the one on rms got it more recently, is it on an arosa?


yes ruth its black thats what made me think it was you at first


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

Big Pimp at Spar petrol garage, Crossgar. Good to meet you dude :thumb: car looking as awesome as always :buffer: and keep those alloys!!! shame mine wasnt clean


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

Big Pimp driving past downpatrick leisure centre about an hour ago, weather was awful


----------

